# Good Deal on Engines? I Think This Is A Good Score!



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey All,

I was at an antiques mall that is notorious for their inflated prices on Friday and discovered two mint looking engines at what I think was an outrageously good price!

The first is a Santa Fe 5707. I'm not sure of the manufacturer, but it's the same engine as this one, only the front is all yellow as opposed to the black on this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdc4yG7qLtU&feature=player_embedded

It says "Made In Yugoslavia" on the bottom. Any ideas on the manufacturer based solely on that?

The second is a Bachmann Santa Fe 350. The only one I found online to show you was a broken one that was up for auction here: http://www.gomotorbids.com/LotDetai...anta-Fe-Diesel-Locomotive-350&switch=1&NavOff

The "score" part of the deal was that these were only $15 each and the booth was discounting that by 20%! I think I got a good deal but am somewhat of a "noob" at knowing what I bought when it comes to trains. 

Any opinions? Did I "score" or was I ripped off?

There was another Bachmann engine there for the same price but I didn't recognize the RR and it was essentially the same engine as the 5707 above. Also so a pretty beat up Tyco Santa Fe set from the 70's (I know 'cause I had one just like it back then) for $38, but it was pretty beat up.

Can't wait to start my first layout


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, you judge how well you scored by how good it made you feel to buy them 

Both of those engines you picked up, plus the others you mentioned are what is known as "toy quality". Meaning they typically aren't the best most consistant runners, and/or don't have the greatest of detail. They are still fun to find and grab though. Typically vintage "toy" engines from the 70's and 80's go from $5 to $25 an engine depending on make and condition.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

dozer said:


> Well, you judge how well you
> Both of those engines you picked up, plus the others you mentioned are what is known as "toy quality". Meaning they typically aren't the best most consistant runners, and/or don't have the greatest of detail.


Well I think the sd45 has quite good detail for so called 'toy engines'


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone know what the "Made in Yugoslavia" one is for a brand name?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe that it could be "Mehano" made in Slovenia (formerly called Yugoslavia).

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

or IIRC Tyco / Mantua. at least at some point. or perhaps i'm confusing them with something. in either case i don't know of any items above "toy model grade " that was made in yugoslavia 

if they are in good running shape and visual ok with no color chips, 15$ is about right.if you like them its all that matters


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Tyco / Mantua were mostly made in Hong Kong. AMH, IRC were both made in Yugoslavia. Mehano did make items in Yugoslavia / Slovenia, most of their stuff was labeled as AMH or IRC when it was imported.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> Tyco / Mantua were mostly made in Hong Kong. AMH, IRC were both made in Yugoslavia. Mehano did make items in Yugoslavia / Slovenia, most of their stuff was labeled as AMH or IRC when it was imported.



Mantua is JERSEY born. 1926 Tyco the same.

Early ones were made in the US of A

Early Mantua and Tyco are highly collectible.

check out this Link,
http://www.answers.com/topic/tyco-toys

or and this one,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyco_Toys


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally got a chance to put both of them on a track last night and they both work GREAT! I'm thrilled with these! I especially like the cab lighting, very cool.

There is a small oval hole in the top of each. I imagine that's where a "horn" would go? Is it possible to buy just horns?


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

tankist said:


> if they are in good running shape and visual ok with no color chips, 15$ is about right.if you like them its all that matters


Yep on all counts 

The paint is flawless, all railings and outer parts are there except for the horns. The lights work and they run smooth on track. All in all I don't miss my $30 (well, even less at 20% off). 

So yeah, I'd say good score!

I got them at the Antiques Mall in Quechee, VT. There is still one engine (a Bachmann) there that I didn't buy (didn't recognize the RR and didn't want to spend more).

The "beat-up" set I saw there was a Tyco so if you're looking for that they had the set for $38 (not at the 20% booth). Some of it was in decent shape. I recognized it as the set I had when I was a kid in the 70's.

There's a REALLY nice layout in the basement of the Gift Shop there (go to the back of the gift shop then down the stairs). I took some video of it and will try to post it to YouTube and put the link here if you all want to see it. They also have cool vintage video games and pinball machines. I usually get there once every couple of years. It's a cool place.


----------



## demo (Nov 27, 2010)

The santa fe is an ihc from "Mehano" late 80's early 90's they went bust and some one like hornby bought them out but if you are Canada there are an lot of "Mehano" the president's choice" STORE" sets were all "Mehano" Here is the link for the "Mehano" 
http://www.mehano.si/toys.php?Id=&idm=5&group=5


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

drvmusic said:


> Finally got a chance to put both of them on a track last night and they both work GREAT! I'm thrilled with these! I especially like the cab lighting, very cool.


that is great and all, but it seems you forgot to post pictures of your engines!


----------

